# Custom Ice Fishing Rod Builders



## CulturedSavage (Mar 17, 2007)

I am looking to have a couple of Ice Fishing rods built using the St. Croix all carbon blanks. I was wondering if anyone had any suggestions for a rod builder who was really good and knew something about building ice fishing rods.

Thanks


----------



## DE82 (Nov 28, 2007)

I don't know of any builders or what it takes to build a rod but I know netcrafters has books on it, maybe you might want to give it a try yourself? Sorry that's all I can help with. I hope it's better than nothing.


----------



## CulturedSavage (Mar 17, 2007)

Next summer I plan on picking up the art and building some rods myself, but I don't have time right now.


----------



## Ara (Sep 10, 2005)

You probably can find someone here http://www.rodbuildingforum.com/
Lots of good knowledgable people there. I am sure that you can find someone near you that you could go check out their work.


----------



## HunterHawk (Dec 8, 2005)

A guy around lansing made me an ice fishing rod.... i have yet to use it but it looks awesome... my dad used the one he made for him last year and caught pike, walleye and said you could really feel the small bites from perch and gills... and they are light as heck.... but strong..... he usually makes fly rods and stuff like that.... my brother has a few of his rods, PM me if you are interested and i will try to get more information for you... my dad has the guys number... i want to say its like D&G custom rods... or something similar


----------



## olddog413 (Dec 16, 2006)

I personally recommend Thorne Bros. out of Minnesota. They are famous for thier custom rods. Most notable to use them are the Lindner brothers and team at In-Fisherman.I have five of them, all with differant action tips, for differant species. They are very knowledgeable and happy to teach you. For example, they taught me that lure size is more relevent to the tip and action than line size. I use thier rods for bluegill,crappie,perch and walleye, and love them all. No....I am not affiliated with them at all, just a very satified customer. Try them at thornebros.com


----------



## macbass (Oct 31, 2002)

there is one in charlotte which is d&gs and the owners name is dan ockert and there is one in portland and that is gary's custom rods and they both do st croix rods


----------



## CulturedSavage (Mar 17, 2007)

Thanks guys I went with Thorne Bros.

Cheers,


----------



## olddog413 (Dec 16, 2006)

Good choice savage. I forgot to mention earlier, if you order online you get rods off the rack. Still custom, but off the rack. If you call, you can pick your blank,wrap, and accent colors.And pick thier brain. They will even put your name on the rod.All for the same price as an off the rack online rod.


----------



## Darkness Z32 (Nov 30, 2007)

Nice choice with Thorne Bros. I plan on getting a few more rods from them, very nice stuff.


----------



## Tom 26133 (Feb 28, 2007)

There is a good ice fisherman and custom rod builder in ludington mi the shop name is mac's custom rods. This guy makes awsome rods out of new and old rods. The other day i picked up 36" fiberglass walleye rod that was redone and checked out a couple custom rods for his clients. If you want to get a unique or special rod with sentimental value i highly recomend him.
And it gives you a chance to come fish ludington theres lots of good fishing to be had. I'm going to be out on the ice sat am catchin ice gators on my new jigging rod.


----------



## CulturedSavage (Mar 17, 2007)

I ended up choosing the St. Croix 28" Carbon Ultra Light Blank instead of the Thorne Bros. blank just because I am a huge fan of St. Croix. Going to have a Tennessee style handle with graphite rings to hold a small spinning reel. Fuji Ti SIC Guides & the St. Croix spring bobber system. Can't wait to get it and slay some Bluegill & Crappie.

Tom,

I am in Ludington all the time. Love fishing Hamlin both through the ice & from a boat. Go get those gators!

Cheers................


----------



## woodie slayer (Feb 25, 2006)

i used sage blanks for 2 of mine i'd like to make a couple with g- lomis blanks if i can find them .i bought a med. heavy g-lomis ice pole on e-bay for pike jigging.


----------



## grtlakes (Oct 6, 2005)

Dan Ockert is a very good rod builder and will build what ever you are looking for at a reasonable price. Djs' Custom Rods 517- 749-1879.


----------



## grtlakes (Oct 6, 2005)

Picked up 2 more nice rods from Djs Custom Rods yesterday. I am very pleased and wanted to let you all know he has stocked his building materials and is ready to fill anyones needs. 517-749-1879 Danny Ockert http://djscustomrods.com/index.htm


----------

